# EV conversion project for sale



## Green Machines (Mar 4, 2009)

*UPDATE 2.33PM SATURDAY --- SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD *

I've got an old EV for sale, a Fiat 500, it's an older conversion I bought from a deceased estate. 









These details are from a newspaper cutting I got with the car:
- was converted as a retirement project, completed in 1990
- was used regularly for four years, but never registered as an EV
- uses a Vampire jet aircraft starter motor
- the lead acid batteries lasted about an hour on a charge
- had 'a ton of torque'


----------

